# wichtige shops für wakü zubehör



## MetallSimon (4. November 2009)

*wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

So da es den Thread ja noch nicht gibt,dachte ich mir,dass ich ihn mal aufmache.
Hier werden alle wichtigen Shops aufgelistet,wo man zeug für die Wakü kaufen kann.
Da ich selbst immer auf der suche nach so Kleinzeug und sowas bin,dachte ich mir ich mach mal nen Thread auf,wo Onlineshops eingetragen werden, die solches zeug günstig haben.
Die Liste wir mit euren Vorschlägen ergänzt.


*Wakü-Shops*(die wichtigsten):

http://www.modvision.de/

Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop

Wasserkuehlung - PC-Cooling

Willkommen im A-C-Shop

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Aqua Computer Homepage - Home

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Modding, Gaming, Sound und Hardware Zubehör

*Plexiglas:*
hbholzmaus-Kunststoffplatten - Shop für Acrylglas, Plexiglas, Polycarbonat, Makrolon, Lexan, Polyester, VIVAK, AXPET, PVC Hartschaumplatten, Aluminium Verbundplatten, Trespa Meteon, Rohre, Rundstäbe, Vierkantstäbe

http://www.plexiglas-shop.com/DE/de/index.htm?expa=google.DE1

http://www.acrylglas-shop.com/acrylglas-plexiglas/

*Zubehörteile*(Schlauchschellen,Dichtungsringe...)
http://www.wachter-shop.de/Verbrauchsartikel-Betrieb.htm?PHPSESSID=e6ab2efe8b5db28cf7554d8432838981


----------



## Bu11et (4. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Ist garnicht mal schlecht die Idee. Erspart einen das Suchen bei Google 

Erst mal die bekannten:

Aqua Computer Homepage - Home

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Willkommen im A-C-Shop

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Modding, Gaming, Sound und Hardware Zubehör

Hab noch paar andere gefunden:

OC-Card.de - Der Online Shop für Wasserkühlungen, Casemodding und PC-Zubehör -

Wasserkuehlung - PC-Cooling

Wasserkühlung PC-IceBOX.de

Soll erst mal von meiner Seite aus reichen . Ich persönlich würde mich eher auf die oberen verlassen aber man weiß nie wo man was findet.
Außerdehm kann man dierekt auf die jeweiligen Herstellerseiten gehen .


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Hm naja, also im Wakü-Beispielkonfigurations-Thread hat nametona eigentlich schon alle wichtigen Shops zusammen gefasst.


----------



## MetallSimon (4. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hm naja, also im Wakü-Beispielkonfigurations-Thread hat nametona eigentlich schon alle wichtigen Shops zusammen gefasst.



ja das stimmt.aber ich will ja eigentlich nicht direkt wakü shops sondern eher so shops wo man zubehör für die wakü kaufen kann also so dichtungsringe in allen größen und halt so zeug zum selber basteln von z.b. nem agb oder so also plexiglas,pom und sowas alles halt.


----------



## Taitan (4. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Hiho,

Gibts eigentlich in normalen Baumärkten(Hornbach, Obi, Praktiker...) WaKü geeignete Anschlüsse/Tüllen mit G1/4 Zoll Gewinden? Wenn ja, wo muss man da gucken? Küche und Bad? Gartenartikel?


----------



## MetallSimon (4. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*



Taitan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Gibts eigentlich in normalen Baumärkten(Hornbach, Obi, Praktiker...) WaKü geeignete Anschlüsse/Tüllen mit G1/4 Zoll Gewinden? Wenn ja, wo muss man da gucken? Küche und Bad? Gartenartikel?



naja da gibts die druckluftdinger.ich hab die auch in meinem pc in verwendung.aber ich weiß nicht,in welchen größen es die gibt.ich kenn nur die mit 10mm


----------



## icecold (4. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Die ganzen Zoll Sachen gibt es in deutschen Baumärkten fast nicht ich hab jetzt ein G1/4" Bohrer und Gewindeschneider benötigt und musste den bei Aquatuning bestellen. Man kann solche Bohrer auch in metrische Maße umrechnen und Läden suchen die halt mm Größen mit ein Nachkommastell haben.
Ach ja und zum Thema Dichtungsringe weis jemand wo man "Dichtungsband" mit 1mm Stärke her kriegt weil ich bei meinem Mainboardkühler den großen Dichtungsring beim Auseindanderbauen "zersägt".

Und für Plexiglas:
Acryglas Shop

Plexiglas Shop

MfG icecold


----------



## maschine (4. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*



icecold schrieb:


> Ach ja und zum Thema Dichtungsringe weis jemand wo man "Dichtungsband" mit 1mm Stärke her kriegt weil ich bei meinem Mainboardkühler den großen Dichtungsring beim Auseindanderbauen "zersägt"


 
Meinst du sowas, sowas oder sowas?


----------



## Skaos (5. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

hier noch ein Hersteller mit Online-Shop und passablen Preisen.. vor allem bei den Mobo-Sets bietet sich der Shop an, da andre Händler wie AT bspw. das Asus 2-Set nur in Einzelteilen anbieten..

http://www.watercool.de/aktuell/


----------



## Bu11et (5. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Wie ich sehe kann mein Beitrag gelöscht werden. Das hätest du auch sofort machen können und nicht nach dem ich das schon gepostet hab .


----------



## icecold (5. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Ich meinte einen langen "Dichtungsring" für den Southbridgekühlerteil vom dem Mainboradkühler.


----------



## OsiRis (7. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

die hier fehlt noch ^^ liquid-extasy.de - Kühlerbau und Verkauf


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Nanoxia weitet ständig sein Sortiment aus: Im Wakü Bereich soll noch einiges kommen. So erzählte mir der freundliche Sachbearbeiter von der Bestellannahme, das noch 8 weitere CPU Wasserblöcke unter Nanoxia kommen sollten. Auch das man Alphacool und anderen Herstelllern in Verhandlung steht wegen Lizenzbauten.

Startseite • Nanoxia Cooling Hersteller für Lüfter Kühler Wasserkühlung Luftkühlung


----------



## shebu_18 (24. März 2010)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Hallo, wollte nicht fur eine frage ein neues thread offnen und bin doch irgendwie im thema.
Haette ne Frage, wo kann ich gummi fur die befestigung von plexiglas in einem Seitenteil finden?


----------



## Madz (24. März 2010)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Bei Louis (Motorradhandel) gibt es Kantenschutz. Damit hab ich auch schon ein Window gebaut.


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Na dann fehlt der hier aber auch noch  Modvision - Ihr Online-Shop für Wasserkühlung, Modding und alles rund um Ihren PC


----------



## Genzemann (2. April 2010)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

Irgendwie schade, dass der Thread jetzt ein wenig untergeht. War auf der Suche nach einem guten Shop für Plexiglas zur Weiterverarbeitung für mein aktuelles "Projekt"  und musste lange suchen :/
Kann man den hier nicht festtackern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2010)

*AW: wichtige shops für wakü zubehör*

In seiner derzeitigen Form bietet er ein bißchen wenig Information, zumal wir eine lange Liste von Waküshops bei den Beispielkonfigurationen haben.
(reine Materialfragen wären vielleicht auch ein Fall für die Moddingecke)


----------

